# Yarn bowls Australia



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I see someone said to use an old china teapot! yarn through the spout I presume.


cheers


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Other (clever)ones have made their own
I saw the teapot one as well, clever idea

But no, I've never seen any for sale here


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a plastic container with a hole in top to hold my wool, but I think it would be nice to have one of these bowls. Ceramic or wooden they would look nice sitting on my table next to me whilst I knit. Maybe I should take up pottery or wood turning as yet another hobby to make one. Probably would if I had the time ha ha.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you tried ebay? This one will ship to Australia and I'm sure there are more on the site:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-and-Golden-Tan-Yarn-Bowl-Porcelain-Handmade-Pottery-for-Knitting-Crochet-/261027136950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc66e05b6


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can't find, or in my case can't afford a yarn bowl here is an inexpensive alternative. I found a lovely painted 2 piece ceramic flower pot with a hole in the bottom at our local dollar store. I turned it upside down and fed my yarn through the hole.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a good idea thank you


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Have you tried ebay? This one will ship to Australia and I'm sure there are more on the site:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-and-Golden-Tan-Yarn-Bowl-Porcelain-Handmade-Pottery-for-Knitting-Crochet-/261027136950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc66e05b6


Thank you


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use plastic Popcorn tubs I have 3 sizes they all have lids which I have made a hole in the lid with a warm screwdriver so there is not a rugged edge and put sticky card embellishment to decorate. Thats after the Popcorn has been scoffed of course. I only use these for big projects if I need to take my knitting I take projects like baby knitting or socks etc


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I simply put the ball on my lap............id rather spent the money on the yard too.LOL


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love my yarn bowl! I love spending time in the islands so I bought a yarn bowl that reminds me of the beach. I keep it in the center of my breakfast nook table with yarn and a project all the time. For me it is not only functional but a decoration showcasing my craft too! 

This is the one I got on etsy:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

and stuning it is too! Love that shade of blue!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


I like this!
I must admit, if something becomes "all the rage" I don't seem to want it, teapots and flowerpot ideas look good
Rumrunner maybe you could convert one of those "drinking" hats, instead of a can of beer and a straw you could adapt it to yarn :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a large Polish Stoneware bowl to put my yarn in. It not only is decorative, but I already had this. I also have teapots that make nice yarn bowls.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the idea of a yarn bowl as i have dogs, but wouldn't pay the price they are asking so I purchase just a grey ceramic bowl, made sure it was large enought to take a large 100g ball of yarn and it works a treat , and can use it as a plant pot holder if I get fed up with the colour and just buy another one in different colour ( sorted)


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Spotlight have clear plastic yarn holders with a hole in the lid and a small handle. There are 2 sizes and they are less than $10. Great for travelling and if there are small (or large) furry creatures around. I never remember to thread the yarn through before I start though!


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

How about a sugar bowl?

or

http://www.etsy.com/listing/99351486/wheel-thrown-yarn-knitting-bowl-autumn?ref=v1_other_2

or ... or... so many ideas.

Must admit I use my lap and use the money on other things. However, I do keep my eyes open at op. shops.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I too want a wooden yarn bowl (with lid)....haven't been able to find exactly what I wanted. Dad to the rescue!!....he's a wood turner and always after new projects to make - so really, I was helping him out when I asked him to make me one.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I use a small icecream container, just drill a hole through the lid
sharon in Tassie


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

there are many great ideas so try to make use of something around the house is good and inexpensive


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gourds make great yarn bowls. Give it a scrub, cut off the top, clean out inside and make a hole or slit in the side and you are done. Of course you may want to decorate it up to your likes also. Makes great gifts too.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I do kopw how to spell stunning you know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


spotlight sell a plastic wool holder


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Print etsy pictures, find a woodworker and have him make one to your specifications. Tell him what depth and width you want. Leave the wood choice and other stuff to him. You will get a wonderful bowl. That's how I got my two. We had a man in church that did wonderful wood work and I asked him. The end result was incredible. Of course negotiate cost before you give him the go ahead.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Print etsy pictures, find a woodworker and have him make one to your specifications. Tell him what depth and width you want. Leave the wood choice and other stuff to him. You will get a wonderful bowl. That's how I got my two. We had a man in church that did wonderful wood work and I asked him. The end result was incredible. Of course negotiate cost before you give him the go ahead.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a plastic container with a hole in the lid that I bought from Spotlight, it doesn't look as nice as the pictures/bowls, but hey, it's great for me to carry my knitting in, especially when I am knitting socks, I can put my keys in it and just take it to work with me..it's great..lol.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I do find all kinds of things to put my yarns into the latest is a paint bucket and I drilled holes in the top so I can feed more than one color if I want. Those bowls are pretty but..


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

I want a yarn bowl too but it has to be wood so I don't knock it off and break it. I hope Santa brings mine


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I was thinking of the cylinder type container for Quaker Oats if you put a hole in the lid its the perfect size for the likes of Red Heart yarn --it might work --have to give it a try then you could decorate the outside however you want ANY thoughts????


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Dukesy said:


> If you can't find, or in my case can't afford a yarn bowl here is an inexpensive alternative. I found a lovely painted 2 piece ceramic flower pot with a hole in the bottom at our local dollar store. I turned it upside down and fed my yarn through the hole.


Funny you would suggest that. Last Monday I was in a thrift shop and I noticed a lovely flower pot with a hole in the bottom and I said to my friend that it would make a nice upside down yarn bowl.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I have never heard of a yarn bowl, but I have idea's going through my head. I know a gal who does pottery and this may be given to her as an idea. Then there is the butter churn I bought but most of the year it is not in use - thanks for the ideas!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


amen! anything that takes money away from yarn fund just isnt a high priority for me...LOL!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Peachy,
That is a beautiful bowl! I have this request on my list for Santa.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Metal popcorn cans work well, also. Just sand the hole a little where you thread the yarn through.


Aud36 said:


> I use plastic Popcorn tubs I have 3 sizes they all have lids which I have made a hole in the lid with a warm screwdriver so there is not a rugged edge and put sticky card embellishment to decorate. Thats after the Popcorn has been scoffed of course. I only use these for big projects if I need to take my knitting I take projects like baby knitting or socks etc


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Love this idea. I nearly gave away some teapots! Now I have a reason to hold onto them...sentimental and useful! Thank you. Morningstar, New Jersey Coast, USA


----------



## apricotnun (Jul 2, 2012)

You have me laughing. I have found the only way to free up my bowls jugs jam jars etc, has been to join a pottery class and make my own. I am making one at the moment that has three compartments for more than one coloured knitting. Just a thought you may enjoy making one. I have made mine free hand just like I was using plastecine as we did when young. No need for a wheel.


----------



## Mee (Jul 15, 2012)

I emailed a local potter and when she wrote back i sent a picture of one that i liked but asked for it a bit deeper and of course she had to make the design different but i got a lovely one for a lot less than etsy or other places in the UK search google for local potters and you will also save shipping


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at pottery bowls anywhere pottery is sold. Pottery is heavy enough that the yarn, if it resists, cannot drag the bowl. Find something you like to look at. It shouldn't be shallow, but deep enough for a ball of yarn, and it helps for it to be a little smaller in diameter at the top than at the sides.

Real yarn bowls have cut outs running from the top down and curved into the sides for you to run your yarn through, but I really don't find those cuts helpful. A regular bowl works just as well.

Virginia


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

How ingenious, the flower pot idea!


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I use a set of regular serving bowls. They are pretty, and because there are three sizes they work well. I actually have two sets of these so using one for yarn does not take away from my kitchen wares.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted a wood one. I went to a local shop that sold hand made wood products and asked if they could make one for me. I took a picture with me in case they had never heard of one. They made a beautiful yarn bowl and planned to make more to sell. Ceramic studios are another option. Find a picture and take it with you.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I use a large wicker basket on the floor next too my chair. You could use a soup torine, or gravy boat ( I have one that is small with a lid) These have a notch out for where the laddle should go and the yarn could go through it. I like what I use, but these yarn bowls are beautiful.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to KP! 

Well, I see a possibility for a new hobby. Be the only crafty lady supplying Australian knitters with yarn bowls! :thumbup:


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG! I would love to be seen wearing a hat like that to the speedway races.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Do all of you who use yarn bowls rewind the yarn that comes in skeins before you start using it? All the yarn I see comes in pull out skeins, I have wondered how you put that in a yarn bowl.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

You have to think outside the box when it comes to yarn bowls.  I found a wooden salad bowl at a yard sale --
$1 !!! It works great. And I use a tea pot, also found other holders I love -- pottery shaped like a tea cup and two owls. The owl shapes are taller and the pull out skeins stand up and work great. Just some thoughts. Welcome
and happy knitting.


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Try Gina DeSantis Ceramics [email protected] She will make them any color you want and they come in two sizes. I'm pretty sure she will ship to Australia.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

when i was young many moons ago i had a yarn i'll say container that you put your yarn in with a lid and ribbon threaded through to hang on your wrists you could get them in pink blue etc and they were made of plastic would love a wooden one but funds won't allow i think it would be 1950's 60's when they were around


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Salad bowls, punch bowls or just let your imagination lead you to something that you can live with...I have a large wooden bowl purchased at Target...I spied it on a clearance shelf while shopping with my daughter...It called out to me so I got it...Daughter said 'whatcha need that for'???


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have seen lovely leather yarn containers, the size and shape of a round oatmeal box, with a lid and a handle, and with gorgeous designs on them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have a glass coffee container. The coffee machine died and the pot was still good. The yarn can come either out the spout or out the hole in the top. I also saw an idea on KP from Dreamweaver using a pitcher, one of those glass, ceramic heavy ones that gets larger at the bottom. I plan to scout the thrift shops to look for one. I think that a decorative one would look nice.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

These are so pretty but I wouldn't spend £30 (or dollars) on one when a pretty bag with a zip will do the job just as well.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a pottery bowl....it has high sides and works wonderfully...Fits perfect in the bag I carry my knitting to my meetings in....I love it!!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have a local crafter of bowls in Cermaic or wood that would be willing to work with you. It might be fun to look at what they have on hand. I bought a bowl at a cermaic studio from the students works. It does not have the hole to feed yarn but it shape is deep with stright sides and the warn does pull out.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


Exactly! I wouldn't pay an exhorbitant amount of money for one. Michael Sellick from The Crochet Crowd says to use a clean soup bowl from your kitchen cabinet. I use one when my yarn ball drives me crazy by rolling all over the floor. Somebody else here mentioned making a center pull ball so you won't have yarn rolling on the floor. You can have the lady at your LYS do it for you if you don't have a yarn swift. Yarn swifts and winders would even be cheaper than a yarn bowl.


----------



## Mwoodard (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought a berry bowl at a consignment shop and use that. It is a little bigger than the yarn bowl I got on eBay and a lot cheaper


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I would suggest you find a woodcrafter there who hasn't thought of the idea. hey love new ideas. I use vases, teapots and the plastic container that dishwasher tablets come in. that works beautifully.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your wonderful ideas some of you have had some good suggestions. I have a plastic container with a hole in the top but I would really like something nice to put on the coffee table next to me when I knit not only practical but something that looks nice too.

I might do some hunting around and use your suggestions of finding someone who makes pottery or wood turning and see if they are willing to do it for me. Thank you, I love this group so many lovely people willing to help each other.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great idea!!!! I bet a person could get those terra cotta pots and paint them... could be a good craft fair item!



Dukesy said:


> If you can't find, or in my case can't afford a yarn bowl here is an inexpensive alternative. I found a lovely painted 2 piece ceramic flower pot with a hole in the bottom at our local dollar store. I turned it upside down and fed my yarn through the hole.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I used plastic 2-liter soda bottles ... cleaned them out, painted them with krylon paint for plastic, put some pretty decorations on them, they look great.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Pottery Barn has gads of different dinnerware, bowls, etc. Some aren't perfect but useable. I found a very pretty bowl, too large for cereal and too small for veggie bowl on the table. There were 2 holes in it on opposite sides. I thought yarn bowl and joked about the holes at the checkout. The gal there told me it was a noodle bowl and the holes were for the chopsitcks to rest. Very pretty bowl, works wonderful and under $5.00.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


I'm with you, Rumrunner. Yarn bowls are pretty, but would only add to my clutter, sadly, and would no doubt end up in pieces on the floor, then I'd really feel bad. Recycled coffee cans and oatmeal boxes are portable, plentiful and free. They work just fine for me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> If you can't find, or in my case can't afford a yarn bowl here is an inexpensive alternative. I found a lovely painted 2 piece ceramic flower pot with a hole in the bottom at our local dollar store. I turned it upside down and fed my yarn through the hole.


WOW never thought of that. I think that is a great idea - I just tried it -- and it works well. I lay it on a piece of white fabric, upside down (so that the yarn doesn't get dirty) as I used white.

I love my yarn bowl but I figure I need about 3 more as I am always changing project and yarn. You could buy one of the plastic flower pots and paint some flowers on the outside?? hmm.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

This upside down flower pot idea is great. I have been using a clean gallon milk jug with a door cut into the side and the end of the yarn out the top, but it's not pretty, just useful. I'll find me a flower pot!!


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

At a local thrift store I found a heavy glass pitcher with a curved spout that lets you pour the liquid but keeps the ice in. This will hold a large roll of yarn with the yarn slipping through the pour spout. The pitcher is heavy enough that it won't slip round. Cost ....$2.98


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I use plastic jars from JoAnn. They are very portable and everything is contained. 

It just occurred to me that a clay or plastic flower pot with the saucer would work also. I do like having the containers because it keeps the yarn ball off the floor and out of the dog hair.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Some really great idea's here..the only thing is, my personal preference, I dont like to feed my yarn thru a hole..it makes it impossible to take your yarn out of the container with out cutting the yarn.. :-(


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

neat idea! I'm going to try it!!

bjb from canada


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

My two cents

I use a ceramic bowl I found at the thrifts shop ($1) 
One friend of mine uses an old tissue box cover (I think these may have been popular in the 50's, not really sure) It's one of those metal/ceramic/plastic covers you would place over the box of tissues. Her's is heavy and really beautiful with intricate details. She just puts it over her yarn and pulls the yarn through the top (where you would grab the tissues). Works wonderful and is very pretty She bought it from a thrifts store for $1.50 Oh my that was a bit wordy, but I didn't know how else to explain it.

I have one friend that bought a ceramic pot (for plants) it's the kind that has a place on the outside of the pot to plant additional plants. It's really tall so she puts all her yarn for that project in the bottom and then the ball she is using on top and runs the yarn through on of those outside plant holes. Great for larger projects and color work (afghans or sweaters)

Oh my, I think I am not making any sense at all!!!

Oh well, <sigh>


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

This is going to sound funny, but I use a five quart plastic ice cream bucket for holding my yarn. Ist has a lid that could have a hole punched through for yarn, but I just use the bucket. I could decorate it but I haven't. It works great.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have done this for years. I peel off the label and decorate in various ways: those stickers you get in the mail, bits of left over yarn or even the grandchildren's handiwork. I like to spend my money on yarn and books.


scottishlass said:


> I was thinking of the cylinder type container for Quaker Oats if you put a hole in the lid its the perfect size for the likes of Red Heart yarn --it might work --have to give it a try then you could decorate the outside however you want ANY thoughts????


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Dukesy, I love your idea. I too want one of those beautiful wood bowls but can't afford them so definitely will use this one. They have so many beautiful ceramic plant containers. Thanks. I also love the teapot idea too. Will just save my pennies for the wood bowl someday but for now I'll use the pot idea.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love love love yarn bowls..I have a little collection of them and use all of them for different reasons...

I think it is a personal preference...
Now that I have them they bring me joy just to admire their beauty..makes me a happy knitter/ crocheter..

To each their own..huh?..

Do what you love and love what you do


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I use a rice bowl with a lid like you find in a chinese restaurant. Remove the rice paddle and the hole that was meant for the paddle is where the yarn comes thru. Put the lid on and you have a great yarn bowl. I found mine at a second hand store for a couple dollars.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, have a collection of yarn bowls....everything from old pretty bowls to jars/teapots, etc


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> Do all of you who use yarn bowls rewind the yarn that comes in skeins before you start using it? All the yarn I see comes in pull out skeins, I have wondered how you put that in a yarn bowl.


I only use mine for the balls I wind from hanks. If I use a regular skein, I put a yarn "bra" on it (got them at Michaels and they are great!).

I also only use the slit in my bowl and never use the holes. That way I can switch out the ball if I want to work on another project before the one in the bowl is finished.

I agree that some of them can be quite expensive and I didn't want to spend $65 or more for a bowl. I only paid $24 for mine.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I love these yarn bowls but I know i would break it I would pull the yarn and the bowl would be over smashed on the floor

susie cue


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Susie cue said:


> I love these yarn bowls but I know i would break it I would pull the yarn and the bowl would be over smashed on the floor
> 
> susie cue


My bowl in heavy enough that even on my smooth wood table, it doesn't slide when I'm pulling the yarn.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the teapot idea is great!!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL - so good to hear, I thought I was the only one with yarn in her pocket! I feel better now, I thought I was the only knitting addict doing that! :-D


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I love mine also It gives me joy to look at them and know there is such craftsmanship that goes into the making of them.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Can you post a photo please - sounds like a good idea and not costly.



m2hvnfn said:


> I used plastic 2-liter soda bottles ... cleaned them out, painted them with krylon paint for plastic, put some pretty decorations on them, they look great.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

A really nice, big one is an old soup tureen. Heard about this after I bought one one Etsy!


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not from your neck of the woods!! I use plastic Hot Chocolate containers unscrew the lid piece a hole in the middle, pop your yarn in the pot thread it through the hole and screw lid back on! SIMPLE'S.
Regards Mary


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Molegringa! You made perfect sense. That sounds like a strawberry pot to me and what a great idea. They come in many sizes and materials. Check out the garden centers in springtime, they're full of them. Morningstar :thumbup:


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

Be careful, if the hole on the bottom of the pot is not glazed over, the ruff ceramic can fray the yarn as it passes thru.

If you go to a local ceramic shop, they can make one for you, just tell them what you want, and be sure the hole or holes are glazed well. I used to own a ceramic shop and we made all sorts of requests from customers.

Good luck,

GLG


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I found a beautifu wooden bowl at a garage sale. My husband drilled a hole in the side for me and it works great. And best part is, it only cost me 1.00!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i have just rememberd the plastic container i had to put my wool in, i think it was made by a firm called BEEHIVE i think they made knitting needles as well somebody in the UK may remember them


----------



## Grandma327 (May 22, 2012)

I LOVE your idea of converting a drinking hat---not so sure my kids would want to be seen in public with me wearing it though 



tryalot said:


> Rumrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow you have gotten some wonderful ideas and alternatives and I think if you contact any seller and ask if they wouldn't ship to Australia they probably would. When I sold on ebay I shipped all over the world and chose things I knew would sell out of the country. The market has opened up a bit in the US now but people are still very price conscience--so if you contact a seller I am sure they would love to have your business.

Living in a community where we have many pottery artisans that have been making these specific yarn bowls for at least a decade, I find them in nearly every yarn shop and yarn shows as well as studio and art shows. I will check out what our University Textile Center shop has--these would be primo artisan designs.

When you have really nice yarns that are hand spun and dyed, you do want to treat it well and not have too much friction caused while pulling the yarn out of a container--it makes a difference in the final look.

If all else fails, send me your email address in a pm (private message), and I'll go shopping for you.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I love my yarn bowl! I love spending time in the islands so I bought a yarn bowl that reminds me of the beach. I keep it in the center of my breakfast nook table with yarn and a project all the time. For me it is not only functional but a decoration showcasing my craft too!
> 
> This is the one I got on etsy:


That is a beautiful yarn bowl..and the first thing I thought of before I even read your note was how much it reminded me of the beach !!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

many companies like pine o clean sell wipes in a pull out container which when you remove the serations in the middle hole would make good yarn holders. you may even choose to knit or crochet an outer covering with loop to hang over you arm so you can take it with you.i just leave my wool in a small bag so that i can just pick it up and go


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I saw a pic of a plastic 2 litre pop bottle that had been cut in half and had a zipper glued onto it (hot glue gun) and the wool was fed out the top of the bottle.

I just keep my wool in a bag on the floor beside me.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Hello Sandy from NSW,
I looked up Etsy Australia and they do ship to Australia. Saw some lovely ones on the site.
Good Luck.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi SandyP,

I have 3 different types of yarn holders I bought from Spotlight.

1 - tall clear cylinder with hole in lid.
1 - medium height also with hole in lid
1 - clear vinyl sausage type zippered bag with a hole in either end for 2/colour yarn knitting/crochet.

I don't know about yarn bowls though. Maybe a chinese type rice bowl or teapot.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Irene (Ernai) also from Adelaide


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Grandma327 said:


> I LOVE your idea of converting a drinking hat---not so sure my kids would want to be seen in public with me wearing it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Grandma327. that could be an added bonus :thumbup:


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw some at a craft fair this past weekend but they were too small. But I found a beautiful vase that the woman had painted so I got that the yarn fits right in and the neck holds it in place.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


I agree. Other than being something to hold your yarn in and being decorative, they are another expense that I would rather not have. As I take my knitting everywhere I go I prefer my bag which holds all the yarn and whatever else I need for the project. At home I have several cane baskets that belonged to my mother and I keep the yarn in there.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I saw a stall in my local Sunday market full of beautiful wooden items..... the guy who had made it all had been a "Thalilamide" baby.
He had no legs, and short stubs for arms, and was missing a few fingers to boot, but the stuff he produced was perfect. I would rather give my money to him than anyone else on earth. 
So I have placed an order for a yarn bowl. My only instruction was to make a large salad size bowl and put a nice hole in one side of it. I know that whatever he makes will be beautiful. And it won't cost me an arm and a leg...pardon the pun.. You could try your local woodturners association, as that would benefit both of you....... and keep things local. I am going to my local potters too and ask them to make me a ceramic one, as they are lovely too. They can then also sell those at their market stall and help local people.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it, I also am always looking for a nice yarn bowl, I am looking for someone that does pottery around my area and will ask them if they could make one. I have never seen one untill I seen them here. I love the idea of one sitting on the table next to my chair, my friends are always asking me ,"what are you knitting now?" I just love your Blue one.
Bev xx


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I have printed your picture out, now to find a local potter!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I have found a potter, now to take the picture to him.Will let you know how I go


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I posted this once before. It's clever.
http://www.favecrafts.com/Green-Crafting/Go-Green-Yarn-Caddy/ml/1


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Camilladesertmouse-Those are absolutely beautiful. What a nice collection. and nevadalynn that is such a good suggestion too. Gee, who would have thunk that by one comment all these good suggestions come flooding in. I just thought of an idea that might work too is a strainer. Lots of holes to pull yarn through. But I really like the rice bowl, teapot and flower pot and saucer really well if I just can't have my beautiful longed for wood yarn bowl. Thanks y'all. (Okie thanks)


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

ask4j-thanks for the other idea of yours. In my town is a University where I worked for 20 yrs. and it might just be interesting to go their to the art department with this idea. This idea just might be worth a bowl. Plus also thought a good thing I could do is, there are places here we can take our kids or even for adults and you can paint pottery and I might be able to find the right thing to make a bowl. Will have to try those ideas. Thanks.


----------



## blueroompottery (Sep 12, 2012)

I sell MANY yarn bowls to Australia, you could check my store on ETSY here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/blueroompottery?section_id=6582795
and take a look if you want.

I am also a knitter and crocheter and my yarn bowls are very functional. I recently shipped to N. Zealand and Tasmania also, so no problem here. It usually takes about 2 weeks to arrive after I ship. 
cheers, Marietta


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

You all have given me a splendid idea, I will work on it and show you when I get it done, sort of like a vertical yarn bowl


----------



## blueroompottery (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help but tell you that it's not cool to print out a photo of someone else's work and take it to a local person, whether it is a potter or a woodworker and have them make you one like the one in the photo. 

It's best if you ask the original person first and see if they ship to Australia.

It takes a lot of thought and work to come up with designs and ideas and it's not right to have it copied.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to know if this is directed at me? I would not ever photo or steal someones work, I was talking about some vases I had made that I covered with torn art paper filled with small marbles and put a light in them, they have a hols for the light cord to go in, so thought I could empty it and use it as a vertical yarn vase. hope I didn't open any can of worms. I am an artist as well and would not like my original work copied,


----------



## blueroompottery (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, 

This is a general answer, I was just reading somebody earlier saying to print a picture and take it to a local potter. I didn't mean you specifically, and I am glad that you are an artist and understand what I mean 

I just stumbled upon this site because I noticed my shop stats showing a lot of views from this page. It's a really lovely site and I wonder where my work was posted. Has anybody seen it anywhere? thanks, Marietta


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

We are a wonderful group of helpful knitter and crocheters, God's Blessing to all


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Give me a break people, life is about sharing ideas. Someone, on EVERYTHING, unless they invented it, came up with their idea from someone elses idea. There is room in the world for more than one persons creation. No one is going to STEAL your design, even if they tried to copy it it would be different clay, different colors, different way to handle the clay etc., etc. People get so bent out of shape about these things. If we all shared more this would be a better world. Sorry your comment just hit me wrong tonight. I understand where you are coming from blueroompotter, your bowls are beautiful, but don't think they are the only ones around. There is nothing wrong with showing another potter a picture of what you are trying to describe for them to come up with another version. It happens all the time. I love this place where we discuss and YES, show others our craft. I don't care who uses my ideas and who doesn't I think it is the epitome of thanks to be copied. That is why we share our patterns, advice and expertise and even mistakes here for our friends. If I didn't want someone to copy something I wouldn't sell them. Sorry you feel that way. Love all the ideas you all have out there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome...I kinda collect yarn bowls and sheep of different types..



orcagrandma said:


> Camilladesertmouse-Those are absolutely beautiful. What a nice collection. and nevadalynn that is such a good suggestion too. Gee, who would have thunk that by one comment all these good suggestions come flooding in. I just thought of an idea that might work too is a strainer. Lots of holes to pull yarn through. But I really like the rice bowl, teapot and flower pot and saucer really well if I just can't have my beautiful longed for wood yarn bowl. Thanks y'all. (Okie thanks)


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

My apologies.....I think I opened the can of worms for suggesting that people should buy locally, not globally.

Going to your local potter or woodworker and commissioning them to make you a knitting bowl (using their own design)is not stealing from anyone.......except the globalists!

Peace.....


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Clever idea. A hand-painted or porcelein plant pot would look especially nice. Patricia


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

This is not directed to anyone in particular, but...
No offense, but unless you made the absolute very first of something, which is highly unlikely, you are copying someone else too. There isn't much new under the sun. I don't know of very many people who don't look at other people's work (of any kind) to get ideas. Craft/art show vendors where I live sell very few items. They tell me almost everyone attends them to get ideas.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

SandyP, I'm also from Adelaide. Not decorative, but I recently bought a clear plastic 'lettuce keeper' bowl (Decor brand, from Foodland). I asked the guy at the local key-cutter kiosk to put three punch-holes in the lid: one in the middle to thread the yarn through, and two in the edges to thread a piece of ribbon through, so I can tie it to the overhead lamp I use to knit by. I mostly use Bendigo Woollen Mills 200 gram yarn balls, so this bowl is the perfect size. I also bought a heavy cardboard-type (?papier mache)lattice bowl, made in Vietnam, at the Community Aid Abroad shop at Marion, and use that sometimes, along with a soft wicker basket I bought at Wohlers on Richmond Road. Don't bother to contact the local wood turning group: I did that some time ago with the suggestion that they make yarn bowls for their upcoming exhibition and stall, offering to advertise them at the Handknitters Guild, of which I'm a member. Said they would look into it, but never got back to me, so presume no-one was interested. I have ceramic floors and am somewhat clumsy, so I pottery bowl wouldn't last long, I'm afraid. Thought I might attend the Christmas Craft Fair later in the year. I think there's a woodworker there who might be interested in the idea. I'll take a ball of yarn with me so he has an idea of the size I need. I do have a wooden salad bowl and my niece's husband has put a couple of holes in it for using more than one ball at a time. Come to think of it, I'm probably just as 'bad' as Camilla with my current collection. Must look into the flower pot idea, too!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

A soup tourine would work also.
Dick


----------



## LouiseBernice (Aug 21, 2012)

my sister is knitting me one right now, but i don't know where she got the pattern. She just got a computer, so most likely found the pattern on the internet.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Althea said:


> SandyP, I'm also from Adelaide. Not decorative, but I recently bought a clear plastic 'lettuce keeper' bowl (Decor brand, from Foodland). I asked the guy at the local key-cutter kiosk to put three punch-holes in the lid: one in the middle to thread the yarn through, and two in the edges to thread a piece of ribbon through, so I can tie it to the overhead lamp I use to knit by. I mostly use Bendigo Woollen Mills 200 gram yarn balls, so this bowl is the perfect size. I also bought a heavy cardboard-type (?papier mache)lattice bowl, made in Vietnam, at the Community Aid Abroad shop at Marion, and use that sometimes, along with a soft wicker basket I bought at Wohlers on Richmond Road. Don't bother to contact the local wood turning group: I did that some time ago with the suggestion that they make yarn bowls for their upcoming exhibition and stall, offering to advertise them at the Handknitters Guild, of which I'm a member. Said they would look into it, but never got back to me, so presume no-one was interested. I have ceramic floors and am somewhat clumsy, so I pottery bowl wouldn't last long, I'm afraid. Thought I might attend the Christmas Craft Fair later in the year. I think there's a woodworker there who might be interested in the idea. I'll take a ball of yarn with me so he has an idea of the size I need. I do have a wooden salad bowl and my niece's husband has put a couple of holes in it for using more than one ball at a time. Come to think of it, I'm probably just as 'bad' as Camilla with my current collection. Must look into the flower pot idea, too!


Good on you, who needs the fancy expensive stuff, in these times it's make do and mend


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Today I visited 5 thrift shops to get ideas for a yarn caddy and there was so much to choose from. There were bowls, vases, canisters, urns, baskets etc. Such a variety but I found a wooden container with a lid which I suspect is supposed to be an ice bucket because it has a type of insulation inside the top and bottom. The good part is that it has a small hole near the top on two sides which would have been for the handles. It will be easy to enlarge the holes and it is quite light and I can put the lid on when not knitting. It also looks really good.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Rumrunner said:


> Yarn bowls seem to be all the rage now but----I don't get it. I'd rather spend the money on more yarn than a bowl to put it in. Also I can't imagine being limited in where I can knit. I sometimes put the yarn in my pocket and go for a walk!! I knit everywhere so this just seem to fit into my life.


I agree, I don't want to spend money I don' have to,either. I use a 3 L ice cream container with high sides, it sits on the floor next to where I sit.
Another good yarn container is a small flat bottomed bag (the type shops/businesses give out with their products in, made from thick paper) with cord handles, it sits nicely on the floor and when you want to go out and take your knitting you can just pop it in the bag, grab the handles and go, so it is a sort of yarn bowl/ knitting bag in one.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

blueroompottery said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a general answer, I was just reading somebody earlier saying to print a picture and take it to a local potter. I didn't mean you specifically, and I am glad that you are an artist and understand what I mean
> 
> I just stumbled upon this site because I noticed my shop stats showing a lot of views from this page. It's a really lovely site and I wonder where my work was posted. Has anybody seen it anywhere? thanks, Marietta


Marietta, your pottery is beautiful and the yarn bowls...lovely, unique and something I'd love to grace my home as well as hold yarn while I crochet. The robin blue...my favorite. That's going on my wish list! I, too, am an artist...a painter...and know first hand what it's like to have work 'stolen.' At one time, a fellow artist made prints of my paintings...put her signature on them. I think the folks on this site would take a picture of one of your bowls just to show the potter or woodworker what a yarn bowl is...then...have them come up with their own design. So many of us never heard of yarn bowls until recently.
Morningstar on the Atlantic, New Jersey, USA


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

blueroompottery said:


> Sorry, I can't help but tell you that it's not cool to print out a photo of someone else's work and take it to a local person, whether it is a potter or a woodworker and have them make you one like the one in the photo.
> 
> It's best if you ask the original person first and see if they ship to Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> If you can't find, or in my case can't afford a yarn bowl here is an inexpensive alternative. I found a lovely painted 2 piece ceramic flower pot with a hole in the bottom at our local dollar store. I turned it upside down and fed my yarn through the hole.


what a genuis you are, now i have to go looking lol
i've been useing very large (32oz) drink cup, which i put cut glass beads in bottom (still in their bag)to keep from tipping over. but i think i like your idea more! thanks


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This fellow will ship to Australia and he can make a yarn bowl to your specifications.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BowlWorx


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> ...


I too would buy from a handicapped artisan--means so much more. Wonder if he has a web site that can be posted or tell him about us--he would be quite popular in a hurry.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> This fellow will ship to Australia and he can make a yarn bowl to your specifications.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BowlWorx


Thank you, I will lookat his site.


----------



## Babette Accorti (Aug 5, 2012)

Babette Accorti said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> ...


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I use an insulated ice bucket. It has a lid to keep dust out when not in use.

Bev


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's another idea. Walmart and other stores sell these storage boxes in all kinds of colors. I have them in purple too. They are designed to fold flat when not in use and fit on shelves.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> I love my yarn bowl! I love spending time in the islands so I bought a yarn bowl that reminds me of the beach. I keep it in the center of my breakfast nook table with yarn and a project all the time. For me it is not only functional but a decoration showcasing my craft too!
> 
> This is the one I got on etsy:


That is so gorgeous. Puts my old margarine container to shame.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

phylled1 said:


> i have just rememberd the plastic container i had to put my wool in, i think it was made by a firm called BEEHIVE i think they made knitting needles as well somebody in the UK may remember them


Yes I remember them, my Mum had one in the 50s. I was wondering if you could still buy them. Sounds like Spotlight may have something similar.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Here are some photos of a couple of yarn bowls that I carry in the shop.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Pridie- those are beautiful bowls. I especially like the top one. Could you PM me your website or if no website the price of that one? Love it. Also BobnDjasMom - I love this idea too. I will have to look again at my hobby lobby cause I think I have seen them there before, just never thought of using it for yarn. This is the beauty of this site as I never gave a thought as to what I could use as a yarn holder until I saw it here. Now as I shop at different places I will view everything as looking for a yarn holder. LOL Thanks


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

My personal website will be up and running soon. You can see The Pridie Collection on facebook and also on www.ravelry.com
The regular bowls are $22.00 and the covered ones are $35.00. You can use the covered one for a cheese tray and fruit bowl when not in use. Very versatile and functional. Also, there is 2 slots on all of them for doing 2 handed fairisle knitting etc...



orcagrandma said:


> Pridie- those are beautiful bowls. I especially like the top one. Could you PM me your website or if no website the price of that one? Love it. Also BobnDjasMom - I love this idea too. I will have to look again at my hobby lobby cause I think I have seen them there before, just never thought of using it for yarn. This is the beauty of this site as I never gave a thought as to what I could use as a yarn holder until I saw it here. Now as I shop at different places I will view everything as looking for a yarn holder. LOL Thanks


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

To Australians who want a pretty yarn bowl but don't want to buy from overseas, how about a Tagine? there are some actually made here


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Here's another idea. Walmart and other stores sell these storage boxes in all kinds of colors. I have them in purple too. They are designed to fold flat when not in use and fit on shelves.


Personally I like this idea because everything is all together and your ball of yarn won't "jump" out when you pull--but I would get it at Ikea or Target.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

blueroompottery said:


> Sorry, I can't help but tell you that it's not cool to print out a photo of someone else's work and take it to a local person, whether it is a potter or a woodworker and have them make you one like the one in the photo.
> 
> It's best if you ask the original person first and see if they ship to Australia.
> 
> It takes a lot of thought and work to come up with designs and ideas and it's not right to have it copied.


I have to say, most yarn bowls seem to be of the same basic design, colouring and material might vary, but little else


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

tryalot said:


> blueroompottery said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't help but tell you that it's not cool to print out a photo of someone else's work and take it to a local person, whether it is a potter or a woodworker and have them make you one like the one in the photo.
> ...


If you make your own, it can be of any design that you want. You are only limited by your own imagination.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

pridie - They are beautiful, and the price looks reasonable too.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I thought they were a good price too. There was one place that wanted $238 for a fairly good size bowl. Ridiculous, must be made from gold clay. LOL


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. They are hand made from a local potter. Therefore, I can order them to size, color and detail which makes them one of a kind.



BobnDejasMom said:


> pridie - They are beautiful, and the price looks reasonable too.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I use a large oriental soup bowl that I purchased at my local thrift store. I works wonderfully and works in my decor too! The yarn is threaded through the chopstick hole, and the non-working needle rests in the other when I stop - no lost needle or shredded yarn!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too, me too, PLEASE. I'd love any of them but the top 2 are the best (I think). Thanking you in advance and happy knitting.


orcagrandma said:


> Pridie- those are beautiful bowls. I especially like the top one. Could you PM me your website or if no website the price of that one? Love it. Also BobnDjasMom - I love this idea too. I will have to look again at my hobby lobby cause I think I have seen them there before, just never thought of using it for yarn. This is the beauty of this site as I never gave a thought as to what I could use as a yarn holder until I saw it here. Now as I shop at different places I will view everything as looking for a yarn holder. LOL Thanks


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Hi Rumrunner,
Noticed you were from Newcastle where I lived when I was small and have yonks of relies there. I am now 76 years young.
I found in my cupboard a lovely round wooden bowl - just keep my knitting ball in that and just lift it out and put into knitting bag when travelling!


----------



## bevaus (Feb 28, 2014)

I have just found a site yarn / knitting bowls - Carcoar Pottery and it is in aus.
I hope this helps bev


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

I use an antique ceramic potty. That is until I put it in the footstool to vacuum and it fell off, hit the wood leg of the chair and broke. &#128557;&#128546; It was from England and had been in the family for a long time. Something was telling me that I should set it in the chair, but did I listen? NO!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Contact Louise at Carcoar Pottery, she made mine http://www.carcoarpottery.com/other_pottery_26.html
Mine is a large double sided cat bowl in blue/black, I love it to bits and it's perfect for wool from www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au they fit just right
Louise packs and ships her bowls very carefully too
cheers
sharon in Tassie


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

sandyP said:


> Hello to all my fellow Australians, does anyone in Australia know where I can purchase a wooden or ceramic yarn bowl in Australia? I have looked on etsy but alas they do not ship to Australia.
> 
> Thank you in advance


do you know anyone who does ceramics or maybe you could by some of that moulding clay and make your own it hardens in the oven


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I have to have my yarn feed up from the floor (or below) - so I use a knitting bag with a wooden frame.

I hate having it sit right beside me, it does not seem to flow through my hands as freely as having it come up from below - if that makes sense to anyone.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

RobynMay said:


> Spotlight have clear plastic yarn holders with a hole in the lid and a small handle. There are 2 sizes and they are less than $10. Great for travelling and if there are small (or large) furry creatures around. I never remember to thread the yarn through before I start though!


I use one of these also. LOL and like you I never remember to thread the yarn through first.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> Me too, me too, PLEASE. I'd love any of them but the top 2 are the best (I think). Thanking you in advance and happy knitting.


http://christinapridie.wix.com/thepridiecollection


----------



## EarthNstone (Apr 27, 2015)

I know you posted this a while ago... But just IN CASE you are still look for yarn bowls here in Australia... I actually make yarn bowls and I'm located here in Brisbane. I have some in a few different shops around Brissy: 
-"Indie Made" in Sandgate
-"Yarn Glorious Yarn" in Taringa
-" The Plum Tree" in Coorparoo
-"Knit 'N Yarn" in Wynnum
-"Knitch" in Paddington

But you can also order from my Etsy shop: www.etsy.com/au/shop/EarthandStonebyKimmi

I hope I helped!

Kimberly


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

I use the plasic boxes that my washing cubes come in they have a clip lid and I just make a hole in it. I too like to to spend my money on yarn. Witchyfrog (England) :sm24:


----------

